# Rats & New Friends?



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I adopted a pair of female rats that were inseperable about 6 months ago. One had respiratory issues & I had been treating her with antibiotics. She seemed to be doing okay. Happy, eating, playing. She passed away Thursday night last week. Ever since, her friend is now alone. At first, she was freaking out. I was able to change up her environment & got her some new toys. I've been trying to give her extra play time with me out of her cage. She's still pretty timid and seems lost without her buddy. Allie is about 16-18 months old. She's currently receiving antibiotics too (just in case). At her age, would she welcome a new companion? Of course I will check with her vet that to make sure she is infection free. If she's fine, would I be better off getting another rat about her size? Or let her stay solo & try to give her loads of attention? This was my first pair of rats that was intended to be a trio. I could never get Aimee healthy enough to introduce a third. Any thoughts/suggestions or advice would be quite welcome! Thanks so much!!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a pair of females after my 1st one died my other one got really fat for some reason and didn't move much. after about 1 month she got really active again when i put in boxes like Cracker boxes paper rolls or like Popsicle boxes. give her something to tear apart to get her mind off of it. I still have my other female she is doing fine and is fit now. I decided not to get her another cage mate due to her being aggressively playful she's made me bleed a couple of times. Try putting random objects she can just go nuts on and see how she feels. My rat is currently around 26 months since i bought her from petco.:shock:


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Make the new friend a younger one.. In my experience, the dominance struggle will be much shorter and potentially less violent if the new rat is more juvenile or very young and already lower on the power ladder. You can introduce them slowly over a few days, but I've always just cleaned and re-arranged the cage with a couple of good hidey-spots, and let them work it out. So far, so good. Be prepared for a few arguments, and if things get bloody, have an alternate cage for the newbie.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks to both of you!! She seems to be improving over the past couple of days. I'm getting ready to house sit again & she'll be going with me in her travel cage. By the time we get back, she'll have finished the antibiotics and I'll think about getting her a new friend. In the meantime, she's getting loads of attention from me and new toys in her cage. She's always been super timid (adopted her when she was older) and didn't love out of cage time before & now even less. Still scared. When she won't come out, I just sit next to her cage with the doors open & read to her. At least one of us finds my homework interesting


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine Also hates out of cage time I can literally leave my cage open 24/7 and she will NOT leave no matter what. she will however go up to the cage entrance when I call her for treats or when its feeding time. If she's really scared or timid most likely due to bad handling when she was younger like mine. If you want her timidness to go away or at least get better feed her with your hand everyday and make sure she comes to you. I started out by feeding my rat baby food from a spoon once a week then giving her treats with my hand everyday when she got use to me.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! I'll try giving that a shot. She will take a treat out of my hand as long as she's in her cage. When her buddy was still alive, she would eventually come out. I know how social they are & I"m trying so hard. She's calmed down a lot since last week, almost too much. I wonder if she's grieving?


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright good luck be sure if you do the baby food thing to not make that a common treat for everyday use, because it's high in fat. Mine will not stay calm outside of the cage so i spoil her silly with toys and box's that she tears up. Some rats just have different individual personas.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Agreed! Sadly, I have to already keep some meat baby food at home for my cat (and it's high fat-like he needs to gain anymore weight). It works well when he is having tummy troubles. I'll be interested to see if Allie starts to be more responsive as time goes on. I feel bad that her buddy passed on.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes baby food is a good fattner, very good for any underweight/sick mammal's. I gave my rat baby food everyday due to her old age she could not eat solid foods anymore and was losing weight(my rats old cage mate). yes its sad seeing these little rodents pass on.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

It is. Allie's still eating good, but I'm sure she'd love the baby food. I was watching the rats at Petco tonight & I almost brought one home. I'm house sitting right now, so not the bast plan. She's older & in a cage with 2 young female rats. Man, do they have ENERGY! I haven't had a young one yet. Lots of biting & play fights. The older rat just kinda sat there while the others "attacked" her. She looked a little annoyed. Maybe this is the right cage mate? Or maybe letting Al live out her senior years in peace is the way to go.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

That's your call I'm letting my old rat live out her days alone since I've tried cage mates with her and she attacks them right away, but if your rat actually gets along with the young energetic ones I see no problem with that.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Definitely not the younger ones! WAY too much for Allie. She's so timid and shy. They would stress her way too much. The older female in with the 2 youngsters looked pretty calm. She was almost twice their size. I do think I'll keep Allie alone. What if she up & goes & then I'm left with the same problem?


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

And school starts back up for me in a couple of weeks. May not have as much time to acclimate them. College keeps you hopping!


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope you find her a cage mate then  One of the other reasons I'm not getting kamile a cage mate is ,because i can't stand seeing my pets die of old age.Its really fun to see them grow up from 2 months old to nearly 3 years old but Seeing them die makes me cry. 

I cried so much when her old cage mates died especially the old guinea pig I bought from a garage sale died(also a cage mate of kamile). They all got along so well
*also note to anyone reading this to not cage your guinea pig with a rat*


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm working on getting my BSN right now. Eventually going on to be come either an NP or a PA. Classes start 2 weeks from today, maybe I should try & get that older female today & start the quarantine process? I'll feel worse when I'm not home as much with school (14 hours) and dance at least 4 days a week. And a vet check for both. This will be my 3rd trip to Petco in 3 days!

Love your profile pic-pretty rat! That's pretty incredible that they all got on so well! I still miss little Aimee & so does Allie. The price we pay for love. When my cat that I've raised from a kitten (he's 12) passes, I'll be devastated. Jack is my "son".


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes I'd look for a older female too and start the process Females aren't as territorial as males so it shouldn't be to hard to find the right one. I introduced my 2 rats On my bed and got them in the same cage within the day. Of course I had another cage ready in case they started to fight. When you do introduce them do it in a neutral spot or area none of them have been before. Also move the stuff in allies cage around when you decide they get along and you put them in her cage.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think I might go get that other female tomorrow after Allie's vet check. I want to make sure she's completely healthy before I introduce a new rat. If everything checks out, I'll go pick up Allie's new (hopefully) buddy. I'll need to buy a second smaller quarantine cage for this rat & also have the vet check her out. 

You were lucky they took to each other right away! That's pretty cool! I'm hoping Al is ready to accept a new friend. I think being home will also help. I've been house sitting & she travels with me wherever I go. 2 different homes in 3 weeks. No more for awhile now that school will be starting back up. I'll try and get some pics up soon.

Thanks for all the help & advice


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Well hopefully allie takes a liking to the new roomie or the roomie takes a liking to her right away, Because when they do not get along Oh man it's scary.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

No new friend yet. I couldn't believe when I went back yesterday that the older female rat was gone. I guess the matching up process continues. Got good news from the vet that Allie is healthy though 

I've heard about rat fights & they don't sound good. Even when they're buddies, they can still squabble a bit. I can only imagine what it sounds like when they don't like one another.

I'll keep you posted on the new roomie situation. I've got one other Petco in the area that sells the older females. May try to check it out tomorrow.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

So did you have any luck with the new cage mate?


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nope, not yet. Still looking. I start school on Monday, but my schedule changed & I'll be home a little more during the day than I originally thought. I might try and check out some more females on Monday after class lets out for the day since there's a pet store so close. Allie's been doing pretty good. She's maybe a bit better about when she comes out of her cage wanting to hang by me. And when she doesn't, I'll sit by her cage & read to her. She'll come up by me then and just listen. I'll have to see if she likes Algebra


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol algebra ha. good to hear shes doing fine.


----------



## gossipgirl1031 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks! She seems to be doing okay. If she gets bored with Alg, we'll switch to something from my Lit class or my fav, Health & Infectious Disease


----------

